# 8' Western Pro Plus



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

I have an 8" Western Pro plus for sale. It comes with Mount for F250, wiring harness , brand new controller, and wing kit. $3500 OBO. will get pictures up as soon as i can, PM me if interested.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

250.....what years?
Location?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

From where it snows! I’m guessing Arizona?!?!?!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry, i Was in a hurry when i posted this ad and the plow might be sold already. 

The plow is in Chicago / NW suburbs and It's a 2010 or 11 plow in very good condition. Everything works on it, Hydraulic motor 2 years old , Controller has 3 storms on it, Hoses are all custom and not the cheap crap that blows out every other storm. 

I Will update the ad with pictures and more info if the plow isn't sold by tomorrow.


----------

